# Mal wieder Pizzas?



## GrüneRose (19. April 2002)

Hallo,

nach langer Rad abstinenz, verursacht durch ein Ast der sich mit meinem Schaltauge und auch noch dem ganzen Schaltwerk angefreundet hatte, bin ich seit Samstag wieder unter den Radfahrenden, jetzt aber mit XT. Die Samstagstour des DAV war einfach nur klasse, und ich kann jedem nur empfehlen, kommt hin! 75 KM, bei 5 Stundenfahrzeit mit einigen geilen Abfahrten und noch mehr Anstiegen.

Aber jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema, das letzte Pizzatreffen war echt nett, nur zu lange her  Was können wir dagegen machen?

Vorschläge nehme ich gerne entgegen 

Bis dann,

GrüneRose


----------



## Coffee (19. April 2002)

AHloaaaaaa,

klaro Pizza ist immer gut ;-) Ich bin dabei. Wann und wo? (bin ab ende Mai 10 Tage im Urlaub) Tag ist mir egal. Bin da flexibel ;-)

Grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (20. April 2002)

Klar, bin danke ich dabei...

bin ab Pfingsten auf Tour, vor Pfingsten geht aber was...


----------



## Kersbacher (20. April 2002)

Ich würde gerne dabei sein, aber ich kann im Moment nix versprechen, bin vor 20 Uhr kaum aus dme Büro und die letzte Woche 2 Mal noch wesentlich später. 
Trotzdem werde ich versuchen, dabei zu sein. Spricht was gegen Erlangen?


----------



## Sandra (21. April 2002)

Wie wäre es denn mit Dienstag Abend in ER ? Bin am  Di nämlich auf der Durchreise zum Gardasee und werde eine Nacht in Franken Zwischenstop machen. Gute Pizzen & Salate gibt es z.B. im TIO, Goldenen Hecht, da Bruno (das sind die. die mir gerade so spontan einfallen). 
Kersbacher, Berglöwe, etc. könnten dann ja nach getaner Arbeit dazustoßen.  Und ich könnte dann direkt von der Autobahn kommen. 
gruß, sandra


----------



## Hornet (23. April 2002)

aber kann mal einer das Datum etwas genauer festlegen als Di?
Heißt dat nu heute oder in einer Woche?
Gruß
Hornet


----------



## Sandra (23. April 2002)

ich meinte Dienstag nächster Woche (den Tag vor dem 1. Mai/Feiertag).
würde mich freuen wenn es klappt !
also, wie sieht es aus ?  
gruß, sandra


----------



## Kersbacher (23. April 2002)

Sieht gut aus am 30.4.
Habe wahrscheinlich bis 19/20 Uhr Sitzung. Danach könnte ich dazu kommen, falls es in ER ist.
Welche Uhrzeit schwebt euch vor? Und wo?
Die Wahl des Rotweins sollten wir von der Schwere der Tour am 1. Mai abhängig machen


----------



## Altitude (23. April 2002)

Wer saufen kann, der kann auch biken...!!!


----------



## Kersbacher (23. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Wer saufen kann, der kann auch biken...!!!   *




Glaube mir, kann ich.


----------



## Sandra (23. April 2002)

@ alle: wie wäre es mit 19.30 Uhr im TIO (Güterhallenstr., direkt bei der Bahnunterführung). Das Essen dort ist wirklich lecker ! Und Parkmöglichkeiten sind auch ausreichend vorhanden (Post- + Westparkplatz). Aber wir kommen ja eh alle mit dem Fahrrad  , oder ? 
Und einen Tisch zu reservieren, dürfte auchkein Problem sein. 
Hat denn an dem Tag nur Kersbacher Zeit oder gesellen sich noch ein paar (Exil- )Franken dazu ?
gruß, sandra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kersbacher (23. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sandra _
> *
> ...
> Hat denn an dem Tag nur Kersbacher Zeit...
> *



Reicht dir des net????


----------



## Altitude (23. April 2002)

ich auch...

Kann ich aber noch nicht so genau sagen....


----------



## Sandra (23. April 2002)

(du weißt doch wie es gemeint war). Wie sieht es denn bei Berglöwe aus ?
Und was ist mit Coffee, Tom, Hornet, Rush, etc pp. ? Na ja, sind ja noch ein paar Tage hin. 
san


----------



## GrüneRose (24. April 2002)

da bin ich wieder, nachdem ich meine Freundin übers Wochenende ausreichend versorgt habe... aber das ist ein anderes Thema 

Also mir passt der 30. April. TIO ist zwar auch gut, vor allem die obere Etage, aber sehr laut. Da wäre ich eher für Goldener Hecht, da schmecken die Pizzas genau so gut. Aber entscheidet ihr.

Bis dann,

GrüneRose


----------



## Hornet (24. April 2002)

Wenn nix (z.B. unverhoffte Auslieferung meines neuen Rahmens - langsam hab ich echt den Kanal voll - ich glaub ich geh demnächst zu OBI kauf n paar Wasserrohre und brat mir das Ding selbst)dazwischen kommt geht alles klar und ich komm mit -
ihr müßtet euch nur noch entscheiden wohin !!!

Gruß
Hornet


----------



## rush (26. April 2002)

Am Dienstag Abend hab ich leider keine Zeit, aber biken am Mittwoch wär schon eher was (siehe anderer thread). Also ich hoffe da kämen auch ein paar 

Bis bald, der rush


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrüneRose (28. April 2002)

Also, treffen wir uns dann am 30ten um 19:30 im TIO? Wer kommt jetzt alles mit?

Grüße,

GrüneRose


----------



## Sandra (28. April 2002)

ich wäre nach wie vor dabei ! Vielleicht kann einer von euch Erlangern sicherheitshalber einen Tisch reservieren (wäre nett !).
sandra


----------



## Coffee (29. April 2002)

Hallöchen,

also Dienstag abend kann ich leider nicht. Sorry. Schade, wär gern dabei gewesen ;-(

Grüße coffee


----------



## GrüneRose (29. April 2002)

Ich hab' jetzt erst mal ein Tisch im TIO um 19:30 reserviert, also kommt zuhauf! Reserviert auf den Namen Joos, falls wir uns nicht schon so erkennen.

Bis Morgen,

GrüneRose


----------



## Dave_Steel (29. April 2002)

Hallo!

Ich würde (werde) gerne morgen abend auch mal vorbeischauen.

Ich bin übrigens fränkischer (Exil)Rheinländer aus der Nähe von Mainz und seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren in N.

Also, dann bis morgen...

Dave


----------



## Sandra (29. April 2002)

@ Grüne Rose: Vielen Dank schon mal für´s Tisch reservieren.

@ Dave: Je emhr, desto besser (damit Grüne Rose den Tisch nicht umsonst reserviert hat ) 

Hoffe, Kersbacher, Altitude und Hornet halten ihr "Versprechen" und kommen auch !?

Fahre morgen gegen 8 Uhr los und bin dann nur noch mobil erreichbar (0178-8771213).

So long, bis morgen und noch eine angenehme Nachtruhe  

 sandra


----------



## Hornet (30. April 2002)

Sorry Mädls und Jungs aber auf meine Begleitung werdet ihr wohl verzichten müssen. Habe die leider Nase voll und ne dicke Rübe d.h. ich pack mich mit nem Tee ins Bett, damit ich zumindest demnächst wieder mitradeln kann.
Gruß
Hornet
P.S. Viel Spaß


----------

